# Poa Triv or bentgrass?



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Thinking this may be Triv after spending a lot of time researching the great info on here...but also not sure if it could be creeping bentgrass.

Description: 
fine blade light green grass that forms a dense mat that can be easily pulled up as you can see in photos.

a lot of the blades are pretty thin almost like fine fescue but then there re wider blade with ribs (vertical lines) mixed in.

Tends to be in wetter/shadier areas.

Started raking it yesterday and it's kind of addicting to see it coming up and leaving bare soil. thinking about doing so in areas that it is concentrated, applying tenacity and seeding with PRG this fall and will roundup in the future if it's triv? if it's bentgrass then a few apps of tenacity should work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

The last two pics appear as Bentgrass to me...


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks! I'm thinking that more and more. Going to move ahead with Tenacity treatments, removing the dead growth and seeding. May need to start a mini lawn journal to document progress!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Bentgrass, Poa Triv, and fine fescue can all be mistaken for each other in some conditions. I have patches I'm still not confident I've ID'ed properly.

You and I may both have a mix of several of the above.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

The Walri said:


> Thinking this may be Triv after spending a lot of time researching the great info on here...but also not sure if it could be creeping bentgrass.
> 
> Description:
> fine blade light green grass that forms a dense mat that can be easily pulled up as you can see in photos.
> ...


That is triv


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm going to say the blades are too thick for creeping bent grass. I'm probably going with triv as well. Creeping bent grass in my limited experience doesn't form that much of a mat.


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Argh! So it will be even more of an uphill battle! I think the plan for the fall is to better identify the extent of it elsewhere in the lawn aside from the two or three places it is real dense, clear those areas out (manually) get some seed down to get through the winter with as little of a mudpit as possible for my dog and kids and then hit the smaller (hopefully!) areas with gly next year.

Thanks for the inout everyone!


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

what did you end up doing? i have a similar issue triv bentgrass combo not sure to start nuking or what


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

raked out as much as much as i could in the large areas where it was the worst last fall which helped a lot. and then did a few apps of tenacity 2-3 weeks apart this summer. just put down an overseed so hopefully I'll have new grass filling in and less undesirable grass to contend with. but I think annual tenacity treatments will help keep it at bay.


----------

